

Quora goes (more) viral - frsandstone
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/05/quora-surge/

======
JonnieCache
It's featured on the front page of The Guardian today, described as "the
hottest question-and-answer website you've probably never heard of"

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/05/quora-
quest...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/05/quora-question-
answer-facebook)

That column will be in the print edition today as well.

------
solipsist
I've been using Quora for quite a while now. The quality and quickness of the
responses, along with the personal discussions between scholarly people, make
the site what it is. In a way it reminds me of Hacker News, as the site is in
a whole different league than other Q&A sites in its quality.

~~~
noelchurchill
I imagine as Quora gains more publicity and wider usage then the quality of
questions and answers will go down. I hope not though.

------
dfischer
So it's basically the evolution of forums/bulletin boards?

~~~
pkaler
It's more like Facebook. Minus all of the content about your single friends
drinking and all of your married friends talking about how their newborn baby
just pooped/peed/barfed on them. Add people asking smart questions with domain
experts answering (I've seen Ev Williams and Dennis Crowley answer the same
question.). [http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-process-involved-in-
launchi...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-process-involved-in-launching-a-
startup-at-SXSW)

It has real identities like Facebook. The information density and structure of
Wikipedia where each page updates in real-time. The follow model of Twitter
where you can follow smart people and topics.

~~~
drivebyacct2
So it's nothing like Facebook.

------
Aqwis
What sets Quora apart from the StackExchange sites?

~~~
naz
Quora is very different from StackExchange sites. There are no badges or
karma. Users aren't ranked. The site revolves around following people,
questions and topics that interest you and your homepage reflects those. The
design is much cleaner and pages update in real time. You also pull in your
social connections and can follow your friends.

